# Do you pay for your points before or after you receive your points.



## talkamotta (Feb 8, 2019)

There was an auction that said anniversary was June 2019.  There was 18k from 2018 and 40k for 2019 and every year after.  The seller paid for 2019 maintenance fee.  So when June 2019 comes around how many points will be in the account assuming no more points have been used.


----------



## ecwinch (Feb 8, 2019)

A 40k account would receive 40k more credits in June 2019.....so 98k credits.. 58k credits available and 40k to borrow (2020 credits). With WM you can have 2 years of credits available and borrow from 1 future year.

But that is a real large acct.... and given how many cash booking options you have in WM and ability to rent in credits... I would start smaller.


----------



## talkamotta (Feb 8, 2019)

So because the seller paid for the 2019 maintenance fees the prospective buyers wouldn't have to pay any maintenance fees till June 2019?

Thanks for the advice on buying smaller. Wyndham I can see how many points it takes to get in any resort does world Mark allow non member access to that information?


----------



## rhonda (Feb 8, 2019)

You should be able to access the point charts for each resort on the Worldmark Resort Gallery.  Focus your study on the Red-dots for locations native to the WM system.  (That is, ignore the other colored location dots ... most or all of these are not offered to resale owners.)

For legacy properties, and a handy rule of thumb, 10k is 2BR week in high season, standard unit.  So, 40k is a really large account unless you plan to frequently book Penthouse, Presidential or other specialty unit types/locations.

Theoretically, the dues are paid after one gets their points but this picture gets muddied as the years roll by.  To work the example you go back to the original developer sales.  The membership came fully loaded with points and dues were paid later.    I suspect the pre-pay of 2019 dues is likely to expedite closing (it may now be a transfer requirement??)  Might be worth asking the broker/seller to clarify what was intended by pre-paying the 2019 dues (calendar year vs WM anniversary year)?  and when will the buyer's first dues obligation begin?

Dues can be paid in quarterly chunks using WM's autopay system.


----------



## ecwinch (Feb 8, 2019)

talkamotta said:


> So because the seller paid for the 2019 maintenance fees the prospective buyers wouldn't have to pay any maintenance fees till June 2019?
> 
> Thanks for the advice on buying smaller. Wyndham I can see how many points it takes to get in any resort does world Mark allow non member access to that information?



Like Rhonda points out - it is possible that the seller has pre-paid the dues up to June 2019. But typically dues are collected quarterly - so with a June anniversary date there would be a March 1 2019 quarterly payment due. So get clarity on that issue.

WM wont transfer the account if dues are in arrears, so I would suspect that the Mar dues are or will be paid. But I have hit this issue in one of my purchases... the seller was slow in returning the paperwork - possibly to push the dues payment to me - and WM held up the transfer. Since I was getting fully loaded account - I paid the dues.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 8, 2019)

ecwinch said:


> WM wont transfer the account if dues are in arrears, so I would suspect that the Mar dues are or will be paid. But I have hit this issue in one of my purchases... the seller was slow in returning the paperwork - possibly to push the dues payment to me - and WM held up the transfer. Since I was getting fully loaded account - I paid the dues.



That was my experience, too.  Seller agreed to pay maintenance fees until transfer.  And "supposedly," he did.  But the day I learned things had been transferred into my name, I found out the current quarterly dues were already past due.  I paid it, and the Late Fee, and moved on.  At the end of the day, it was worth it to get things over with.  I scored such a deal on the purchase, it wasn't a big deal to me at that point. I've more than made it back since then just in value added ownership to me.

Dave


----------

